# EN: l'essence de ce qui allait devenir



## Cleare

Hello,

I'm translating a phrase into English:

Au fur et à mesure des années, je suis devenue un alchimiste du passé pour révéler l'essence de ce qui allait devenir.

It seems to me it's :
"[...] to reveal the essence of what is going to happen.  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Mauricet

ce qui allait *ad*venir = what was going to happen


----------



## Cleare

Mauricet said:


> ce qui allait *ad*venir = what was going to happen


 

Thanks Mauricet pour your remarks!
In the original text: "devenir".


----------



## Mauricet

_Ce qui allait devenir_ alone does not make sense. It needs a complement. Was that the end of the sentence ?


----------



## Salvatos

« _Ce qui allait devenir_ » makes sense to me as "what would come into existence". It is an unusual way to say it, though...


----------



## Tim~!

Cleare said:


> seems to me it's :
> "[...] to reveal the essence of what is going to happen.


I think that this is OK.

It's a bit of a strange sentence though.  I think that adding something after _happen_ would help you, such as _in the future/tomorrow_.


----------



## Cleare

Tim~! said:


> I think that this is OK.
> 
> It's a bit of a strange sentence though. I think that adding something after _happen_ would help you, such as _in the future/tomorrow_.


 
Thank you, Tim~! !
That helps!


----------



## Mauricet

Salvatos said:


> « _Ce qui allait devenir_ » makes sense to me as "what would come into existence". It is an unusual way to say it, though...


Je ne connaissais pas cet emploi absolu du verbe _devenir_. Est-ce que _to become_ peut s'employer absolument aussi ? En tout cas _ce qui *allait* devenir_ devrait être _what would_ ou _what was going/about to_ happen/come into existence, c'est du passé.


----------



## Salvatos

Je dois dire que ça semble (ou « sonne ») logique pour moi, mais je ne saurais ni trouver de source à citer ni établir la preuve que la locution existe, dans une langue comme dans l'autre =/
J'ai l'impression que c'est le genre d'emploi vieilli qu'on pourrait trouver dans la Bible, mais je ne sais plus où je pourrais l'avoir vu auparavant.


----------



## WordRef1

En anglais, on peut dire " ... what would come to be". Cela a l'air un peu vieille, mais pas trop. Je trouve que ça y convienne.


----------



## pointvirgule

Mauricet said:


> Je ne connaissais pas cet emploi absolu du verbe _devenir_.


Disons que le style de l'auteur est plutôt poétique. À proprement parler, pour devenir il faut d'abord exister.


----------



## Cleare

Mauricet said:


> Je ne connaissais pas cet emploi absolu du verbe _devenir_. Est-ce que _to become_ peut s'employer absolument aussi ? En tout cas _ce qui *allait* devenir_ devrait être _what would_ ou _what was going/about to_ happen/come into existence, c'est du passé.


 
Thank you, Mauricet for your comments!
Yes, was going to happen!


----------



## Cleare

WordRef1 said:


> En anglais, on peut dire " ... what would come to be". Cela a l'air un peu vieille, mais pas trop. Je trouve que ça y convienne.


 
Thank you, WordRef1 for your comments! very helpful!


----------



## Salvatos

pointvirgule said:


> Disons que le style de Cleare est plutôt poétique. À proprement parler, pour devenir il faut d'abord exister.


 C'est ce que je soupçonnais, la seule faute que j'y verrais; dans cet usage, vous le laisseriez tout de même passer ou vous clameriez l'utilisation abusive ?


----------



## pointvirgule

Licence poétique... Tout est permis...

Seulement, il est malaisé de se référer aux règles conventionnelles quand il s'agit d'écriture libre.


----------



## P22T33

Cleare said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm translating a phrase into English:
> 
> Au fur et à mesure des années, je suis devenue un alchimiste du passé pour révéler l'essence de ce qui allait devenir.
> 
> It seems to me it's :
> "[...] to reveal the essence of what is going to happen.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Au *fil* des années, …


----------



## Cleare

P22T33 said:


> Au *fil* des années, …


 
Thank you, P22T33, but it's in the original text.... writen by a French....


----------



## P22T33

Cleare said:


> Thank you, P22T33, but it's in the original text.... writen by a French....



That's typically what I wanted to point out:  How reliable is the original text?  

No one is exempt from mistakes («To err is human, to forgive is divine»).

So, may be it'd worth reconsidering the whole sentence


----------



## Cleare

P22T33 said:


> That's typically what I wanted to point out: How reliable is the original text?
> 
> No one is exempt from mistakes («To err is human, to forgive is divine»).
> 
> So, may be it'd worth reconsidering the whole sentence


 
Thanks for your comments! I'll discuss it with the author!


----------



## Salvatos

It is true that from this topic and others, I would have doubts regarding the author's... accurate use of the language


----------



## Cleare

Salvatos said:


> It is true that from this topic and others, I would have doubts regarding the author's... accurate use of the language


 
We don't discuss the natives, am not I right?


----------



## Salvatos

We should discuss the natives more than anyone! They are _supposed_ to know! They have no excuses


----------

